# Giving a poodle a Miami cut in Winter?



## Katelyn2244 (Mar 10, 2012)

I really want to give my poodle Charlie a Miami cut, it just seems perfect for him. The problem is, it is nearing the end of Autumn and The start of Winter and nights are getting a little colder, I live in Sydney, Australia so it doesn't get too cold, and Charlie lives inside. Would it be alright? Or would he get too cold?
Please help! My window for grooming him ends soon so I need urgent answers! Thankyou to anyone who helps!


----------



## qtpoodle (Jan 15, 2012)

I don't know because I have only had my poodle for a few months. It's almost summer here and I haven't groomed her into a Miami because it can get very cold at night. I think it would be okay if you did it, but make sure you have a coat just for when it gets cold. 

My little girl's Chihuahua is only 4 lbs and she has very thin fur. She's not a long coat and she doesn't have a double coat. She is an indoor dog too so a coat was just fine for her in the snow. She would only go out for potty breaks.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Dogs do not sweat like people, their dry skin does not lose heat like ours does! That makes them quite tolerant to cold. Your dog will be fine in a Miami clip.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I think he'll be fine too, and I intend to keep my two in Miamis this fall if they are not finished with coat change. One can buy (or make) some really nice warm jackets for them, and when we take them out, they are so active they keep their legs warm by running until we bring them back inside. Also, all last winter our two had shaved faces, tails and feet, and they LOVED the snow, so I don't think those little shaved feet minded contact with the cold at all!


----------



## afkar (Dec 9, 2011)

If it makes you feel better I keep my three standards in short clips all year round & live in Victoria on the south east coast. I clipped mine down with a #5 blade about 10 days ago & they run on the beach & in the shallows & are out & about with me usually only with a coat on to save me having to dry them all when it is really raining. They will be clipped again during the winter usually with a #4 no doubt so they are still comparatively easy to dry as we go tracking a lot this time of year. Hope that helps


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

The Miami is just fine. You can have the body done in a #3 (1/2") with Poms on the legs or go shorter. Since your dog is an inside dog & only goes out when you take him all will be fine.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Poodle coat isn't really thick enough to keep in a lot of warmth, and length does absolutely nothing for them. (think of a husky in Alaska...some of those dogs don't have super long coats, maybe 2" or so, yet they stay warm. Why? Because of their undercoat and sheer thickness. Believe me, getting those pups dry after a bath is a pain!) So I think a Miami will be just fine for your boy. If you feel he's getting cold, put a sweater on him. Mine love getting dressed in the winter, Sam dances and wags her whole body when she sees her pink sweater come out of the drawer!  My old dog, Pepper, prances around and acts like a queen when I dress her, wether it be with a new collar or a sweater. I guess it makes her feel beautiful, or maybe it's the extra attention she gets.


----------



## jasperspoo (Feb 25, 2011)

My spoo was in a Miami all winter. If we're up at the mountain, he wears a coat. Otherwise he's good to go!


----------



## afkar (Dec 9, 2011)

Considering that poodles have run the Iditarod sled race they can cope with a lot of colder weather. As has been said if you notice that Charlie is feeling cold when he leaves your warm house then a coat will take care of that if he needs it.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I keep my dogs short all the time.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

My whippet has practically no hair at all. If it is too cold, he wears a coat, but it is rarely too cold for him, so the coat is unused. My poodle got a Miami in Jan (our beginning of winter). She was fine, but again, it doesn't get very cold here. I think Sydney might have the same winters that we do. Shave away.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

it's fine. think of the ones in a continental w/ a naked hind end. they don't get cold.


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

I had Lexi in a Miami and grew her out for the winter. It gets pretty cold here and she was hot most of the time. I finally put her back in a short Miami right before a major snow storm the end of February. What timing right? She was tons cooler and when I let her romp in the snow easier to get the snow out of short fur. I could not have imagined getting all the snow that was stuck in her bracelets out had she been that long all over.


----------

